# Any of y'all ever got crazy enough to shoot one of these?



## j_seph

I've put Doodleflop and Hatchrooster on 4 of em now but neither one has committed to shoot one yet. I told em both that if they shoot one they are on their own even if there is no closed season on em. We actually followed this one and Hatch was able to touch him with the tip of his arrow, could of reached down and noodle him a time or two. "Chucky" was not scared at all but he carried that dadgum stick for 100 yards or better. Guess that was the one he needed.


----------



## wack em

Yea those things are becoming a problem on Lake Russell I think we may have a beaver tournament sometime this summer to help control the problem.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A buddy of mine said he tried that once. He said he won't try it again.


----------



## coyotebgone

bring a gun with you


----------



## Lukikus2

I was swamp rabbit hunting and walked up on one of them. Put a full load of #6's right between the shoulder blades at five feet and he never slowed up. Don't want no part of that with a arrow attached to my bow. A tail slap from one of those could leave you dazed and confused for days.


----------



## GT Whitetail

Not that bad to deal with...Just hard to get em off the arrow once you get em to the boat. Usually avoid shooting them because it takes a good 10-15 mins to deal with em and Id rather stick a big fish.


----------



## runswithbeer

22 mag works well


----------



## B.Hud

GT Whitetail said:


> Not that bad to deal with...Just hard to get em off the arrow once you get em to the boat. Usually avoid shooting them because it takes a good 10-15 mins to deal with em and Id rather stick a big fish.



x2 once was enough


----------



## Buckaholic2000

We have arrowed a couple only got 1 and it was shot in the head


----------



## dtala

dang wussies....

My brother shot one with a fish arra one night...wish I had a video of that circus.....

I'll bet my brothers and friends and I killed over a hundred with stickbows in the 60's, all the way to 55 pounds. They are tough and take a good broadhead...and the arras don't last long either....

  troy


----------



## castandblast

yea... there has been a quite a few in my boat. had a buddy that quit fishing for fish the rest of the night after he saw one and only want to chase them down. I have now quit shooting them not because im scared of the fight. Only because they create waterfowl habbitat.


----------



## hatchrooster

coyotebgone said:


> bring a gun with you



I always carry but I did'nt want to shoot it.


----------



## doodleflop

Well after allot of careful thought and consideration if we go Friday night I've decided to stick one. I might regret it but I will just cause I'll do stuff like that to entertain Joe.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

doodleflop said:


> Well after allot of careful thought and consideration if we go Friday night I've decided to stick one. I might regret it but I will just cause I'll do stuff like that to entertain Joe.



Me too!! I got an old beat up arrow and lots of line on my spare bow to stick on of these critters!  I have always waanted to get one mounted.


----------



## j_seph

doodleflop said:


> Well after allot of careful thought and consideration if we go Friday night I've decided to stick one. I might regret it but I will just cause I'll do stuff like that to entertain Joe.


 


FULL_DRAW said:


> Me too!! I got an old beat up arrow and lots of line on my spare bow to stick on of these critters! I have always waanted to get one mounted.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

j_seph said:


>



I will try and video it for yall!! I might just have to go tonight and stick one!! Its prolly gonna put up more of a fight than my gator did!! 

I might even use the gator arrow i have left over.


----------



## j_seph

Done see I am gonna have to get one


----------



## FOLES55

Let one swim by last night at about 4 yards I didnt wanna fight that battle for the first trip out this year. But I know where he is if I change my mind.


----------



## doodleflop

Yep I'm gonna do it. You better engineer a bang stick this week to relieve me when I get it to the boat.


----------



## j_seph

doodleflop said:


> Yep I'm gonna do it. You better engineer a bang stick this week to relieve me when I get it to the boat.


 I done told ya, you on your own boy! I'll just shoot amongst yens!


<object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AX9QoFhEhI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AX9QoFhEhI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Millyville Hunter

We did it on a shot last year one night and the shooter managed to shoot the thing in the foot so he was ready to go when he got to the boat. So ready he got in the boat himself and then decided to show how able he still was upon getting in. It was a mess but finally got him off and let him out. Ever since then we do not waste the time on them.


----------



## S Adams

I shot one and will never shoot one again!


----------



## bowfisher1

those things are bad news in the boat , alive anyways!


----------



## Tarbaby 212

We have been trying to catch one by hand and pull him in the boat. So far we have caught some big snapping turtles, an 8 pt buck and a 3-4 foot gator. I will say a beaver is a hand full when brought to the boat with a arrow.


----------



## MCW1984

i shot one on allatoona while fishing with mark land,i had been wanting to for a while but he always talked me out of it.on this night by the time he could say dont shoot it i was at full draw,the arrow went in the eye fortunately knockong him goofy so there wasnt much of a fight.i would recommend a different aproach to dispatching him one he is to the boat other than the tball bat that we used.muskrats are a different story haha i wont make that mistake again,hit one through the body and he will chew the arrow or bite the line.


----------



## j_seph

MCW1984 said:


> i shot one on allatoona while fishing with mark land,i had been wanting to for a while but he always talked me out of it.on this night by the time he could say dont shoot it i was at full draw,the arrow went in the eye fortunately knockong him goofy so there wasnt much of a fight.i would recommend a different aproach to dispatching him one he is to the boat other than the tball bat that we used.muskrats are a different story haha i wont make that mistake again,hit one through the body and he will chew the arrow or bite the line.


Hatch done the rat thing Friday night at 15 yds. He was for sure chewing on the arrow but hatch shot him in the head once at the boat with a .40 so that put an end to chewing or biting after that.


----------



## Buckaholic2000

j_seph said:


> I done told ya, you on your own boy! I'll just shoot amongst yens!
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="510"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AX9QoFhEhI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-AX9QoFhEhI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="510" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



I love that guy he is to funny!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Shot at one Saturday night.....

About 40 feet from the boat. somehow I missed just to the right of him. It was a biggun too!! Might be a good thing i missed!


----------



## Lukikus2

Tarbaby 212 said:


> We have been trying to catch one by hand and pull him in the boat.



Make sure and let us know how that goes. Better yet, video it. Could win you $50,000.


----------



## doodleflop

Well I'll admit we had one right under the front of the boat Friday night it was a for sure pope & young beaver and well I chickened out!! I'll start on a little one first and work my way up and for sure only when hatchrooster goes cause I've seen his shooting at point blank range I'll just drag the beaver up at his feet it'll be over.


----------



## lincobowhunter

yeah we shoot them every time we see them........found an easy way to deal with them, all you have to do is hold them under for alittle while say 3 or 4 min. works every time beats the mess out of dealing with them in the boat alive. clean em out


----------



## j_seph

So how ya holding em under the water?


----------



## lincobowhunter

just grab the end of the arrow that dosnt have a 30lb wood splitter on it and hold them under the closer you hit to the head the better we normaly shoot them in the neck area. it dosnt take too long to drown them.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I figured it would take a good bit longer than 3-4 min to drown a braver...........


----------



## Nicodemus

Don`t drag it in the boat with you if it`s still alive. In particular, don`t drag it in the boat if it is wounded.


----------



## lincobowhunter

FULL_DRAW said:


> I figured it would take a good bit longer than 3-4 min to drown a braver...........



nah they get to kicking around and thrashing they use up all of their o2 quick.


----------



## 76 Maverick

I've shot one and I have the skin to prove it. My buddy and I found the best way to get em is by waiting for em on the bank and when they get close enough both people shoot and then pull in opposite directions until they tire out enough for you to stab em with a knife  or hit em with a stick.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek

Thanks for the Jerry Clower clip. Had forgotten how talented the gentleman was.


----------



## FOLES55

So far I have gotten two this year and one was a good fight since he made it to his den and then chewed the string in half, we had to dig a little to get him out and finish him. The second was a good shot and we pulled him out into deeper water. Once he was boat side just took an old arrow with a fixed blade broadhead and opened up his coconut. If you can get them away from the banks and have some old arrows and broadheads it aint to hard really, just make sure you smack em real good with the first shot is all.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Me and my brother shot 2 @ 56lbs ea. one night at Juilett got em both mounted. They do look cool but stick it with a fish arrow and have a old huntin arrow w/ broadhead ready to finish him. All we had were fish arrows mine had 5 in him before he ent down and my brothers had 4 in him. Then had to cut em all out. The big 1s will drag the boat!!!


----------



## triggerfinger

I snagged one with a jointed rapala while pond fishing once.  He was pretty friendy and tried to bring my lure back... luckily i can outrun those short legged monsters


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

Beaver sticks work as good as any


----------



## tbrown913

killed dozens of em bowfishing.  after the first one tried to bite the arrow in half, we got a 3/4" piece of rebar that was two foot long to bash their heads with.  two good licks to the head, and theyre dead!


----------



## Michael F. Gray

After Bertha & Fran came through in 96 beavers made quite a comeback in eastern N.C. with all the fallen timber. Stopped up so many waterways the county had to hire trappers. SUV hit one on the edge of the road that weighed nearly 60 pounds.


----------



## bhoward

I've taken many in North Carolina, most recently two about 2 weeks ago.  Cannot use an arrow with line attached on beaver here.  Last year, took one weighing 57 lbs.  If you use a broadhead, do not use a mechanical blade, only fixed.  Muzzy or Montec work well.  Try to gut shoot them.  They can't stay under as long, often trying to find land to die off.


----------

